# Excessive Tongue Tip Elevation



## sh0rty0143 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Peggy!! Really hoping you will have some advice for me on this topic.

My daughter is almost 10 weeks old and we are still having a very difficult time with latching. I've spent countless hours doing internet research and finally have come up with something called excessive tongue tip elevation, nicknamed "peanut butter tongue". It's described as keeping the tongue high and back, with the tip against the hard palate behind where tooth sockets should be. This is exactly what she is doing, and though she'll put her tongue down flat to latch on she is not extending it the full length and results in a shallow latch. She's been checked for tongue tie several times by different pediatricians and all have come back saying that there is no tie, so therefore no reason for her to keep her tongue back the way that she does. I unfortunately have very little support in the city where we live, as the closest IBCLC is nearly 130 miles away and there are no support groups for breastfeeding mothers. Any advice you can give me on exercises we can do to help her bring her tongue down, or possibly something that I am doing/not doing that could be contributing.. I would really, really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

It's worth the 130 mile drive to get some help. Ten weeks is a long time to struggle with this and I know how hard it must be. You could also do a phone consult with a lactation consultant. Someone would need to spend time with you and look at your baby and while I know the pediatricians have, I think you haven't yet found the right person.

Here is the contact information for two very experienced people I trust and with whom you can make an appointment for a phone consultation

Kittie Frantz, Certified Pediatric Nurse Practitioner

[email protected]

Linda Smith, Certified Lactation Consultant

[email protected]


----------

